# Are Chicken bones ok to feed my Vz?



## Jallen2014 (Mar 18, 2014)

I have never fed my furry kids checken bones or any raw food, but my aunt from Virgina says that its ok as long as you cook the chicken so the bones won't hurt the intestines??? I want to give my dogs pork chop big bones but chicken ??? is it ok?


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Only feed bones raw. Never ever feed cooked bones


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Like OT said, it's the exact opposite of your aunt's advice. Raw bones are safe, cooked bones will splinter.

Pork bones are usually safe as well, but just watch out when you start feeding larger bones, especially weight bearing bones from cows like femurs and what not. They are denser and can crack teeth. I rarely let my girl chew on a bare bone. It's better to give them a nice meaty one as that's how they'll get the most benefit. Chewing on a plain bone would be like brushing your teeth with the bristles removed. You'll still get some plaque off, but you might damage your teeth in the process! 

Always supervise when feeding bones.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

yep, agree with others definitely *not*cooked chicken bones


----------



## Pretty Penny (Mar 22, 2014)

Forum members comment they give their V's meaty bones. What type bones are they referring to & where do they get them.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/02/raw-chicken-wings-to-clean-teeth.html


----------



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

Penny is fed raw so she eats tons of bones. Turkey and chicken necks are a particular favorite as they are pretty meaty. Penny is a dainty eater so she isn't a big fan of lambs necks and she needs encouragement to attack marrow bones. You can feed pretty much any type of bone but weight bearing bones from heavy animals are recreational bones and not food bones. Start with something soft like a chicken wing. Chicken carcasses are also good. Pork ribs are fairly soft and dogs seem to love those as well. 

Always feed raw, NOT cooked.


----------

